# Hay shopping.



## greengirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Is there a hay shopping comparison chart any where so that people can not be duped in buying hay that is too over priced? Where do you go to check out the latest estimates and figures? I am really curious about this point.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome Greengirl,

What you are looking for in hay depends on what you are feeding. If you have horses...here is good article but some leading forage specialists on "Buying Horse Hay".

http://learningstore.uwex.edu/pdf/A3772.pdf

Each type of livestock has is own nutritional needs and concerns. For example, there are some weeds, mold, and insects such as blister beetles...that can cause problems for your animals. So you want to research or contact your extension office for help. Also, ask the folks here, there are some very smart forage experts on this forum every day.

Let us know what you are looking for and the livestock you are feeding.


----------



## Jake_NEIA (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, hay price is slipping HERE. I am buying dairy quality hay, 170-190 RFV. I was buying it for $205/ton early fall. Last Wed. I bought a semi load for $165/ton. These are big square prices. Which brings up another point. The package make a dif. in price....this may be a regional thing. Big squares bring more then big rounds HERE.

Buying hay and not getting "screwed" over just comes with experience I guess. There's no rule of thumb. I guess the bit of advise I could give you as far as a "guide" is find a hay auction near you and get there results (call or website) and that will give you an idea. I have to I check regularly.

Jake


----------

